# Butlers pantry



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

This is a little butlers pantry we just finished for a great interior designer customer of ours. It's for a "show house" here, and each room was made over by a different designer. All paints were donated by Farrow and Ball and I think it turned out rather nicely &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow. That's a different look. Well done.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I hope they really have a butler. Looks good!


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Wowza! How did you like the Farrow & Ball paint for a cabinet job? Great work.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Cool stuff. Nice contrast on the blue.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

jw129943 said:


> Wowza! How did you like the Farrow & Ball paint for a cabinet job? Great work.


I was shocked at how well it covered. Normally with a strong color like that I'd specify Aura, but because they were providing the paint I didn't have a choice. It covered mostly in two coats, with liberal touch ups to get full coverage.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Stunning! Is it oil?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Stunning! Is it oil?



Nope. I actually requested oil, as the old finish was oil and I didn't want to have to convert. Ended up having to sand and apply Stix to all wood surfaces.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Great work Paul! Quite the dramatic look.

How was that high sheen for getting a result that you were happy with? I would imagine that added another whole element to the project.

Also, If that is their little butler's pantry, I can't even imagine what they would need for their big butler.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful. Not a huge fan of Farrow and Ball, not because I don't think it's a great paint. Moreso just because I can't justify it costing double the price.

That and the fact that when I walk into the stores that look like boutiques, I always feel terribly out of place despite the fact that I look like a painter.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

GORGEOUS Paul.

Brush? or Spray? (I am assuming brush)



NOW the only pièce de résistance would be a nice farrow and ball wallpaper on those blank walls :thumbsup:

(last summer I had three butler's pantries to put grass/paper weave on - one of them was just the "splash wall" with a sea green grass. )


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

That damn butler has a bigger pantry than my whole kitchen
Beautiful work, btw


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> GORGEOUS Paul.
> 
> Brush? or Spray? (I am assuming brush)
> 
> ...


All brushwork, as that was the look the decorator was looking for. And I agree, some wallpaper would have really finished it off. All of the paint and wallpaper throughout the house was provided by Farro and Ball as they were a corporate sponsor of the event. 

As a side note, this was the former home of director John Huges.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

and you carefully painted around all those blasted hinges:thumbsup:


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Love using farrow n ball on cabinetry. It's good paint if you understand how to use it. Really nice work I like seeing your projects.


----------

